# I need a blade hub for my Chef’s Choice 615a



## pw01 (Feb 1, 2021)

I was cleaning up my slicer this evening and I didn’t notice the blade hub in the soapy water. You guessed, down the disposal. It’s useable but pretty chewed up,so I’d like to replace it. I can’t find one anywhere. Chef’s Choice shows them out of stock.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 2, 2021)

I looked around and couldn't find anything either.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 2, 2021)

I checked all the parts stores, e-bay and nothing...


----------



## lamar (Feb 2, 2021)

Have you got a  friend with  a metal  lathe?  would be easy to turn one.


----------



## pw01 (Feb 2, 2021)

I was wrong, the blade hub threads are shot. I bought this slicer because it was so highly recommended, and I really enjoyed the performance the three times I used it. However I now have a slicer I can’t use. I can’t believe that Chef’s Choice does such a poor job supporting this product, it’s a miracle they continue to sell them.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 2, 2021)

pw01 said:


> I was wrong, the blade hub threads are shot. I bought this slicer because it was so highly recommended, and I really enjoyed the performance the three times I used it. However I now have a slicer I can’t use. I can’t believe that Chef’s Choice does such a poor job supporting this product, it’s a miracle they continue to sell them.


I had to buy gears for mine.  I searched other models and found one that look like might fit and got lucky it did.  Might try that?  I threw out my bag holder for my sensor trash can last week.  Can't find a replacement for that.


----------

